# /dev/frankenstein - come ho recuperato 30Gb dal mio hd morto

## .:deadhead:.

Alla fine è capitato anche a me: un guasto hardaware! E porprio lì dove fa più male: l'HD, del portatile per giunta. Prima che partano i padreterni con i loro consigli "dovevi fare il backup figliolo" vi dico subito che i danni son lievi, backup di /etc e /home li ho [ecchepensavate  :Mr. Green:  ]. Ma andiamo con ordine.

L'HD in questione è possibile che già da tempo soffrisse. Le prime avvisaglie le avute quando ho provato a bootare linux, ma dopo il caricamento del kernel, andava in kernel panic nn trovando il disco  :Shocked:  Pensando di aver cannato la riga di grub.conf la edito a mano, ma richiamando l'autocompletamento con il tasto TAB questo nn mi aiuta per niente, anzi sembra proprio io nn abbia alcun disco  :Evil or Very Mad:  Lì per lì però nn ci feci caso visto che quella partizione era già mal messa [era la mia gentoo da combattimento e ci ho fatto veramente di tutto: pensai, ovvio che nn andasse  :Razz:  ]. Cmq booto con l'altro OS e tutto va. Mi capita tra le mani un CD di freeSBIE, lo booto e si pianta stranamente con un erroraccio al riconoscimento delle periferiche. Pace. Dopo qualche giorno dai suddetti fatti iniziano le BSOD a random.

Pensando la causa dei blocchi sull'altro OS fosse un malfunzionamento delle ventole, le ho pulite [mi raccomando fate manutenzione sui vs PC che gli allungate la vita, la polvere è devastante, specie per i portatili!]. Poi per assicurarmi che nn fosse un problema HW delle ventole ho usato il CD diagnostico della casa produttrice. 

Risultato: test ventole - successo 100% . Ma ma... Già che ci sono mi metto a fare un testo di TUTTO l'HW: tutto ok, salvo che arrivati all'HD mi dà errore in lettura  :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:  . Per esser sicuro provo con un altro HD da 2.5'' : senza appello, è l'HD che mi sta salutando.

Mi tornano in mente tutti i fatti dei giorni precedenti: 1+1+1 =  :Very Happy:   .

Ora l'HD è stato staccato dal portatile [così evito di dargli corrente e farlo funzionare per niente] e vado di knoppix in attesa del nuovo HD [orco boia se costano].

Come potrei recuperare i dati dal disco? Oltre a /home ed /etc ci sono altre cosette che potrebbero esser utili [/usr/portage/distfiles ad es] ed anche dati nelle altre partizioni.

Sotto con le idee  :Smile: 

ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque interverrà alla discussione

----------

## cloc3

Se il disco è rotto, secondo me, c'è poco da fare.

Se hai semplicemente dei danni limitati, che non compromettono completamente l'accesso ai dati, si può mettere l'hd rotto in parallelo con quello nuovo con un apposita "prolunga del bus" (chiedi da un qualunque servizio di assistenza e ti sapranno dare la cosa giusta - penso costi poco), poi accedi con un knoppix e travasa il salvabile sul disco buono.

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Se il disco è rotto, secondo me, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> 

 

Concordo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

so di aziende che effettuano recupero dati da hd... non saprei come fare altrimenti se l'hd non collabora  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non saprei come fare altrimenti se l'hd non collabora 

 

Beh il problema di fondo é che se se é andata l'elettronica occorrerebbe cambiarla (ovvero comprare un HD identico e sostituire i pezzi). Ma é un pò caro e laborioso.

Se sono andati i dischi.... praticamente non c'é nulla da fare.

Certo, se l'HD funziona a momenti alterni si può provare ad aspettare il momento buono e fare il dump

----------

## .:deadhead:.

azz tutti ottimisti, eh  :Smile:  come vi ho detto l'HD boota con l'altro OS, quindi nn tutto è perduto. Partendo dal fatto che tutto sommato un po' va ancora, ma siamo in emergenza, come fareste? Randomaze ci ha azzeccato. Dunp, come vi comportereste? L?hd è eterogeneo, NTFS, VFAT, Reiser3 ed ext2

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> azz tutti ottimisti, eh  come vi ho detto l'HD boota con l'altro OS, quindi nn tutto è perduto. Partendo dal fatto che tutto sommato un po' va ancora, ma siamo in emergenza, come fareste? Randomaze ci ha azzeccato. Dunp, come vi comportereste? L?hd è eterogeneo, NTFS, VFAT, Reiser3 ed ext2

 

dd

Ma in portage c'é anche della roba che forse va meglio come ad esempio sys-fs/dd-rescue

----------

## xchris

altro metodo non proprio open...

utliizzi ghost per fare un dump via rete... 

oppure attacchi il 2,5 ad un pc normale con l'adattatore  e usi dd-rescue.

ciao

----------

## gutter

Oppure usi dd in combinazione con netcat ed eviti di usare ghost  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Oppure usi dd in combinazione con netcat ed eviti di usare ghost 

 

l'hai mai fatto? (curiosita')

a parte il s.o. ghost funziona proprio bene...

il netcat+dd non saprei... (a parte che immagino non sia molto veloce)

magari ci si puo' pipeare un gzip.

Sarebbe interessante fare un howto!

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'hai mai fatto? (curiosita')
> 
> 

 

Lo uso in genere per duplicare installazioni, dovevo installare a lavoro su tre macchine identiche RH AS 3. Ne ho installata una e le altre le ho duplicate con dd e netcat  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

bhe ora ti tocca l'howto!  :Laughing: 

in linea teorica e' semplice e scontato...

ma potrebbe tornare comodo a molti.

Forza... al lavoro  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> bhe ora ti tocca l'howto! 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Forza... al lavoro 

 

Vediamo se questo fine settimana riesco a buttare giù qualcosa  :Wink: 

Comunque non è nulla di complesso, anzi in realtà è quasi banale. Anche perchè se era complesso non era cosa per me  :Wink: 

P.S.: Azz mi hai fregato  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vediamo se questo fine settimana riesco a buttare giù qualcosa 
> 
> Comunque non è nulla di complesso, anzi in realtà è quasi banale. Anche perchè se era complesso non era cosa per me 
> ...

 

si e' vero...

pero' spesso le cose banali sono quelle + comode e magari meno scontate!

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Azz mi hai fregato 

 

loooo sooooo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  hhihihihi  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ok, quindi voi suggerite come modus operandi boot da liveCD e dd-are da qualche altra parte. Il disco ricevente però viene tutto "sacrificato" con i dati del vecchio giusto?

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ok, quindi voi suggerite come modus operandi boot da liveCD e dd-are da qualche altra parte. Il disco ricevente però viene tutto "sacrificato" con i dati del vecchio giusto?

 

No dato che lo redirigi su un file  :Wink: 

Io comunque lavorerei a livello di partizioni se ti è possibile.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ahhhh  :Smile:  lo redirigo su un file e poi lo monto come se fosse un immagine, giusto?

----------

## gutter

Si lo monti usando l'opzione

```
-o loop
```

di mount.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Qualcuno mi pensa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Dalla GWN di questa settimana: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050425-newsletter.xml#doc_chap1

ed inoltre c'è anche http://www.sysresccd.org/ che già avevo visto, della cui esistenza però mi ero dimenticato.

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Qualcuno mi pensa  

 

Ottimo  :Wink: 

Per l'howto non ho ancora avuto tempo, pardon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xanio

Ecco il metodo netcat - dd:

Sul pc su cui devi riversare l'img

```
netcat -l -p "NumeroPorta" > file-immagine.iso
```

Sul client:

```

dd if=device_da_copiare bs=2048 | netcat ip_server NumeroPorta

```

Dopo aver aspettato un bel po vedrai il messaggio di fine copia di dd.

Controlla sul server e vedrai la tua img bella e pronta.

Per verificare monta tale immagine con l'opzione 

```
-o loop
```

 di mount.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Squillino le trombe! Trombino le squillo! 

I 30 Gb di dati SONO STATI RECUPERATI!

Ringrazio tutti per i consigli. In particolare randomaze per avermi segnalato dd_rescue e Kurt Garloff per averlo creato. Ringrazio anche Valenti LAB ed il suo dd_rhelp  :Smile: 

nel 3d sul data recovery troverete presto il resoconto della mia esperienza  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> In particolare randomaze per avermi segnalato dd_rescue e Kurt Garloff per averlo creato.

 

Uh bene, avevo dei dubbi sull'effettivo risultato possibile (beh, uno non sempre ha voglia di dare una martellata all'HD per un test....) ma mi sembra di capire che il programma assolve al suo compito in maniera decorosa.

Attendiamo l'HOWTO allora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eccomi qua pronto ad adempire alla mia promessa di illustrare come ho recuperato i miei dati. Meglio tardi che mai, diranno i miei 4 lettori  :Very Happy:  Di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata. E purtroppo ho avuto altri problemi con il nuovo disco del portatile (chi ha fatto la makumba ai miei poveri dischi chi?  :Evil or Very Mad:  )...

Ma ne sono uscito vittorioso.  :Mr. Green: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2923144.html

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Meglio tardi che mai, diranno i miei 4 lettori 

 

citazione ! citazione !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ebbene si, speravo qualcuno cogliesse la citazione "colta"...   :Laughing: 

A coda il premio lettore della settimana

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ebbene si, speravo qualcuno cogliesse la citazione "colta"...  
> 
> A coda il premio lettore della settimana

 

pero' te la ricordi male: i lettori di manzoniana memoria erano 25  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

